# Dragon Pics #2



## cvalda (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are my older dragons, I will eventually rehome most of these guys/gals (not all) as my babies start breeding (to make room).

Triton is the daddy to the eggs I have incubating






Tallulah is the mommy to the eggs I have incubating





Granite is one male that I'll be keeping forever just due to his hilarious personality!





Renegade is another I'll be keeping; she was a BAD trade from a breeder, turned out to be very ill and will never breed, but I love the little stinker!





Pancake has laid three infertile clutches since I got her 





Zalia wins the "biggest eyes" award!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 13, 2008)

Greaty photos Kelly. Thanks for sharing them. Used to have beardeds- they have so much personality!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Kelly - great pics!


----------



## stells (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Beardies  I have 22 fertile eggs incubating at the moment, they are the second clutch from my female first was infertile


----------



## cvalda (Sep 13, 2008)

oooh yay Kelly! That's cool!

I have 20 incubating, but only 15 look fertile. This is my FIFTH clutch, but all of the adult females I adotped were with males before I got them, and I don't think their care was optimal. So the first four clutches were all infertile. And then I had a sixth clutch yesterday and didn't bother to incubate them as they were just like clumped together rotten grapes, practically!


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2008)

how often do the adults breed? how long did it take you to get to 5 clutches?


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice pics Kelly 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## cvalda (Sep 13, 2008)

Josh, from ONE mating session, they can have up to seven clutches over the course of a year, and they can be as few as 2 weeks a part!


----------



## stells (Sep 13, 2008)

mine double clutched in 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 14, 2008)

wow! thats cool. thanks for sharing Kelly


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Kelly, nice beardies, Good luck on your eggs will be waiting for baby pics soon.


----------

